# مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين...............................؟



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين...............................؟*

مرة واحد كان معاه ربع جنيه
>>>>>ففكر يعمل بيه إيه
>>>>>
>>>>>يشرب عصير قصب و لا يركب الأتوبيس فقال :
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>أنا لو ركبت الأتوبيس هيبقي في حل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>يإما هقف أو هقعد
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>لو وقفت مش هيبقي في أي مشكلة
>>>>>
>>>>>لكن لو قعدت هيبقي في حل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>يإما هيقعد جنبي راجل أو تقعد جمبي ست
>>>>>
>>>>>أنا لوقعدت بجانب راجل مفيش مشكلة
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>لكن لو قعدت بجانب ست هيبقي فيحل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>لإما هنعجب ببعض يإما مش هنعجب ببعض
>>>>>
>>>>>لو مأعجبناش ببعض مفيش مشكلة
>>>>>
>>>>>لكن لو أعجبنا ببعض هيبقي في حل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>يإما هنتجوز يأما مش هنتجوز
>>>>>
>>>>>لو مإتجوزناش مفيش مشكلة
>>>>>
>>>>>لكن لو إتجوزنا هيبقي في حل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>يإما هنخلف يأما مش هنخلف
>>>>>
>>>>>لو مخلفناش مفيش مشكلة
>>>>>
>>>>>لكن لو خلفنا هيبقي في حل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>يإما هنخلف ولد أو بنت
>>>>>
>>>>>لو خلفنا بنت مفيش مشكلة
>>>>>
>>>>>لكن لو خلفنا ولد هيبقي في حل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>يإما هيستقيم أو هينحرف
>>>>>
>>>>>لو إستقام مفيش مشكلة
>>>>>
>>>>>لكن لو إنحرف هيبقي في حل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>يإما يدمن أو مش هيدمن
>>>>>
>>>>>لو مأدمنش مفيش مشكلة
>>>>>
>>>>>لكن لو أدمن هيبقي في حل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>يإما هيبقي معاه فلوس أو معهوش
>>>>>
>>>>>لو كان معاه فلوس مفيش مشكلة
>>>>>
>>>>>لكن لو كان عايز فلوس هيبقي في حل من إثنين
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>يإما هيسرقني أو هيقتلني
>>>>>
>>>>>لو سرقني مفيش مشكلة لكن لو قتلني ..

.. يقتلني ؟؟!!!!!!!!!

لا ياعم أنا أشرب عصير قصب أحسن


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2005)

كل ده على ربع جنيه يلهوى امال لو معاه 100جنيه كئانه وارث


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

بجد يا ديانا روعة قوى وجميلة جداجدا
ولو تلاحظو موضوع الانحراف والادمان والبهدلة والقتل ابتدى من لحظة الجواز
هههههههههههه
يسلم ماوسك وكيبوردك وايميلك


----------



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2005)

احنا عاوزين بس نروح عن القلوب بما يسرها علشان تبتدوا سنه جديدة وانتوا فرحنانين
بس نصيحه اللى  بيعانى من اى امراض   قلب ضغط شرايين  سكر  اى حاجه بلالالالالالالالالالالاش 
علشان ماشيلش ذنبه


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

وفعلا تنجحتى معايا

ممكن احاول اعملها بالصوت؟


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*يالهوي عليكي يا ديانا 

ستر ربنا انه معاه ربع جنيه بس

ونشكر الرب مازلت عايش بس عندي كرشة نفس من الموضوع ههههههههههه

بس علي فكرة المواضيع دي ظريفة اوي وتضحك 

اما بقي لو اعضاء عندهم القلب او السكر فا نصيحة بلاش يقروها هههههههه 

ميرسي يا ديانا علي المواضيع اللذيذة دي*


----------



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2005)

كويس يا مينا انك لسه  عايش


----------



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2005)

كنت لسه بدور عليك فى  فى سلحوف وسلحوفه


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*ما تفكرنيش بسحلوف وسحلوفة دي ماثرة فيا من امبارح كنت ها اعيط منها *


----------



## †gomana† (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

بدون تعليق  ... جميلة اوى يا دودو

وياسلام يا مايكل انت متعقد ليه من الجواز

ربنا يرزقك بواحدة تجننك بس هاتحبها برده*


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

> ربنا يرزقك بواحدة تجننك بس هاتحبها برده



وحياتك بلاش  الدعوة دى ابوس ايدك


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2005)

ايييييييه, لو كان معاه نص جنبية كان علم ايه ههههه


----------



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2005)

ياجماعه الشكل الجديد للمنتدى مش  ظاهر عندى  حد يبعتلى لينك الموقع بالشكل الجديد


----------



## artamisss (24 يناير 2006)

*عودة الربع جنيييييييييييه*

طب بلاش ربع جنيه نخليها نص جنيه طيب علشان تقروها:yahoo:


----------



## blackguitar (26 يناير 2006)

*يالهوى يا ديانا  ربع جنيه يعمل كده

انا معايا عشرة جنيه ولسه عايش
دى معجزة
زمن المعجزات منتهاش يا جماعه
زمن المعجزات منتهاش
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
 انا حى 
 انا حى 
 انا حى 
 انا حى 
 انا حى 
 انا حى 
 انا حى *


----------



## artamisss (29 يناير 2006)

الحمدلله يا بلاك انك لسه عايش  دى فى حد ذاتها معجزة اساسا  
:t14: 
اهم حاجه  الاعضاء فى المنتدى ايه اخبارهم طمنونا عليكوا ياجماعه  اوعوا حد يكون جراله حاجه واحنا منعرفش 
 عاوزين نفتح قسم لحالات الشلل قريب :t16:


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا:t33:  وكويس انه ربع جنيه حسن كانت هطول وكنت هروح فيها


----------



## hany5000 (10 فبراير 2007)

مكان  شرب عصير  من الاول وريح نفسه وريحنا


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2007)

*يالهوووووووى*
*هو الربع جنيه بيعمل كده*
*الله يعينه بقى*
*ولا اقولك الله يكون فى عونا احنا*


----------



## emy (11 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوى بس انا كنت عايز اقول لو كان معاه اكتر من كده كنا هنتعذب اكتر من كده  الحمد لله انها حت على الربع جنيه هههههههههههههههه


----------



## meraaa (11 فبراير 2007)

*ربع جنيه*

واحد كان معاه ربع جنيه
ففكر يعمل بيه إيه
يشرب عصير قصب و لا يركب الأتوبيس فقال
أنا لو ركبت الأتوبيس هيبقي في حل من إثنين
يإما هقف أو هقعد
لو وقفت مش هيبقي في أي مشكلة
لكن لو قعدت هيبقي في حل من إثنين
يإما هيقعد جنبي راجل أو تقعد جمبي ست
أنا لوقعدت بجانب راجل مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو قعدت بجانب ست هيبقي فيحل من إثنين
لإما هنعجب ببعض يإما مش هنعجب ببعض
لو مأعجبناش ببعض مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو أعجبنا ببعض هيبقي في حل من إثنين
يإما هنتجوز يأما مش هنتجوز
لو مإتجوزناش مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو إتجوزنا هيبقي في حل من إثنين
يإما هنخلف يأما مش هنخلف
لو مخلفناش مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو خلفنا هيبقي في حل من إثنين
يإما هنخلف ولد أو بنت
لو خلفنا بنت مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو خلفنا ولد هيبقي في حل من إثنين
يإما هيستقيم أو هينحرف
لو إستقام مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو إنحرف هيبقي في حل من إثنين
يإما يدمن أو مش هيدمن
لو مأدمنش مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو أدمن هيبقي في حل من إثنين
يإما هيبقي معاه فلوس أو
معهوش
لو كان معاه فلوس مفيش مشكلة
لكن لو كان عايز فلوس هيبقي في حل من إثنين
يإما هيسرقني أو هيقتلني
لو سرقني مفيش مشكلة لكن لو قتلني .
.. يقتلني ؟؟!!!!!!!!!
لا ياعم أنا أشرب عصير قصب أحسن 
               منقوووووووول


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 فبراير 2007)

*يا سلام يا ميرا 
دا انا لو معاي الربع جنيه ده 
كنت سويت الهوايل 
خلي بالك الربع جنيه ده 
مهر عروسة شرعي 
ولا اقولك اشرب عصير احسن*
:yahoo::ranting:  :yahoo::a82:  :yahoo::dance:


----------



## meraaa (11 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
طب خد منى 50 قرش وسوى بيها الهوايل يلا هههه
شكرا ياباشا على  مرورك


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2007)

انا بقول ولا اتوبيس ولا عصير يشيل الربع جنيه للزمن ينفعههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع ظريف وخيف   شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:yahoo: اا


----------



## hany5000 (11 فبراير 2007)

*انت  لسه  في  الربع جنيه  متغير  يا  عم 
كفايه  كده  ربع  جنيه خش علي الجنيه
ههههههههه:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: *


----------



## emy (11 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى يا ميرا على الموضوع 
شكرا على تعبك يا قمر


----------



## meraaa (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااا ياقمر على مرورك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (11 فبراير 2007)

*ماشى ي ميرا حلو خالص 
بس دة ربع جنية امال لو معة جنية كان عمل اية*


----------



## meraaa (12 فبراير 2007)

_شكراااااااا ياw_candyshop_s وهانى وكيرو على ردودكم ..ولو كان معاه جنيه ياكيرو كان سوا الهوايل بيه
ده جنييييييييييييييه فاهم يعنى ايه جنيه_


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (12 فبراير 2007)

*فاهم بس ممكن بالجنية دية يريح بالة ويشترى 2 شيبسى وبلاش بهدلة
شكرا يا ميرا*


----------



## hany5000 (14 فبراير 2007)

*ولو كان عاوز  ببسي مش عاوز شيبسي
احنا مستعدين نكمله علي الجنيه علشان يجيب  ببسي
بس ميخنقناش ويركب الاتوبيس
ههههههههههههههه
:t32: :t32: :t32: *


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)




----------



## تونى 2010 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

*احسن حاجه تشرب عصير ياباشا وربنا كتبلك عمر جديد*


----------



## كاكا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

شكرااااااااااااا جميل جدااا


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

*يا نهار اسود
امل لو معاه نص جنيه كان حيعمل فينا ايه
 طب يا رب يلائى بتاع العصير قافل 

وير كب الاتوبيس
ولو ابنه مقتلهوش انا حموته*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

هههههههههههههه جميلة خالص خالص ورائعة كمان


----------



## Boxaya (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

ههههههههههههههههه

                نيس توبيك 


                      موضوع يحير فعلا


----------



## maria123 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
:t33:


----------



## نرمين نعيم (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

هو بصراحة فيه حل من اتنين ...... يااما هارد او اطنش........ يالا انت غلبان برضه ونقول لك كلمة كويسة هههههههههه


----------



## gift (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

:t33:


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

* ههههههه حلوه قوى ودمها خفيف*


----------



## نانسى سمير (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

هههههههههههه
موضوع جميل بجد يا ديانا


----------



## كوك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مرة كان واحد معاة ربع جنيه.......وبعدين............................ ...؟*

حلوه بس عايز افهمه


----------

